
BenderRule: Name the Language You Study - hughzhang
https://thegradient.pub/the-benderrule-on-naming-the-languages-we-study-and-why-it-matters/
======
sthottingal
Here is an example for a very recent progress in language model which does not
mention the language name at all: "CTRL - A Conditional Transformer Language
Model for Controllable Generation" \- [https://blog.einstein.ai/introducing-a-
conditional-transform...](https://blog.einstein.ai/introducing-a-conditional-
transformer-language-model-for-controllable-generation/)

As a researcher in a non-english, morphologically rich language, I completely
agree with the article by Emily Bender. Everytime I read papers, when people
ask questions or discuss on NLP in various forums such as reddit/stackoverlow,
the language name is taken for granted as English.

